# Poleing Platform



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out this poleing platform on a Geenoe Type Poleing Platform.
We did this a few months back.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

pretty sweet


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Build thread is over on microskiff.com for that boat. La Flaca I think it is called. Bad ass boat right there.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i like that, i think ill keep that in mind when i get my jv13 for my fishing/dinghy


----------

